# Shipping to Madeira



## Captainbeaky (Feb 13, 2016)

Does anyone know who Marks & Spencer use to ship to Madeira?


----------



## Timothy777 (Aug 8, 2017)

From where ? - Might sound odd but it does depend on where your located plus your prob fine it easier to use a 3rd party shipping service that works in Madeira


----------



## Captainbeaky (Feb 13, 2016)

From England.
(M&S are UK based).

Loads of people here comment on how quick and efficient shipments from M&S are - so I'm trying to find out what courier M&S use.

Im trying to find a good courier / posting company to get car parts from the UK to Madeira without the minimum 10 day wait associated with all the couriers I've used.


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Captainbeaky said:


> From England.
> (M&S are UK based).
> 
> Loads of people here comment on how quick and efficient shipments from M&S are - so I'm trying to find out what courier M&S use.
> ...


Hello

Can't help over MS but when Fred needed parts for his car he used Pharosparcel just Google it he had a turbo and brakes almost 30kilo for about 30 pounds and they use UPS. All he did was ask the people he was buying from if he could send in a courier instead of them posting to him. Hi reason was about GLS who are a wast e of time as a courier.

Krystyna


----------



## Captainbeaky (Feb 13, 2016)

Yup, I agree - I've actually lost parts to GLS in the past.
Parts were stolen from the parcel.

I do get compensation, but not for the delays.

Also, GLS falsify the tracking - the parcel tracking simply didn't match the reality of where the parcel was ( unless you have a time machine). I suspect to keep their systems from flagging problems.

Another great example of people doing what you measure!

I've ordered some parts from the uk 2 weeks ago, and only today found out they are with GLS. Ahhhrrggh!

The car has been off the road for 2 weeks already and the parts only now surface in Lisbon!
Where have they been?

UPS are much better, and are my preference, but M&S get stuff here really quickly - I'm trying to work out how!


----------

